
Show HN: Yet another free HTML form to email for your static websites - hussainanjar
https://www.staticforms.xyz/
======
hussainanjar
Hi Guys, This is something I developed to utilise knowledge of serverless
architecture provided by Zeit Now ([https://zeit.co/now](https://zeit.co/now))
and AWS

You can easily integrate your HTML forms with your email following few simple
steps. Currently it Supports: \- Predefined fields \- Custom fields \- Simple
form submissions \- Javascript form submissions \- Honeypot field

Upcoming: \- Custom honeypot fields \- Integration with Recaptcha

